# Orient Star



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anyone heard of Orient Star ... made by Orient?

I like this one ... Roy can they be bought in the UK?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John,I believe they are better made and finished than normal Orient,and more pricey,not by much though.

Nice watch


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow







Jot, can you send me the link to that please.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

Looks good. Is it a Miyota inside?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Orient make their own I think Stan.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Orient make their own movements I think.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Never had one, how good are they?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Never seen a Star in the flesh,but good words spoken about them on another Seiko and citizen forum


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you, son of Stan.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Jot, I've got one and like it alot. Seems well made and keeps accurate time.

I wouldn't hesitate recommending the brand.

John


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

One thing I like about the Orient Star is that they seem to have done away with that awful cod "coat of arms" that emblazons their models dials.

They are very good watches and I've come across a few older models but that "coat of arms" has always put me off.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bit late but no problem pappy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Anyone heard of Orient Star ... made by Orient?
> 
> I like this one ... Roy can they be bought in the UK?


 Not that I know of John, I cannot obtain them , yet.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I like that too


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Orient automatics are great watches they do make their own movements. I have a couple of Orients - a 200m diver and the movement from another is in my Universal Geneve mongrel frankenwatch







.

I don't think the Orient Star pictured is made any more (I think), which is a







ing shame because it's a well smart watch


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I like it reminds me of my EXP II (which seems like it will never leave the shop).

GMT hand looks almost the same as does the bezel. Wouldn't mind adding one of these to the collection.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Same but different









I like the yellow,that must be why it does not look like a hommage


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I had an " ordinary " Orient from Roy, and it is a wonderful watch, well made and far more accurate than my Speedmaster.

Roger


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Even the normal Orient Roy sells are great watches


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

After much searching I have found this model has been discontinued.

Here's a link (hope Roy doesn't mind) that has the current version.

http://www.higuchi-inc.com/orientstar.html


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great ... take a good looking watch and spoil it ... why do the Japs do that?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well,I like it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Well,I like it


 Alex its OK but not as good as the older model ...


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

JoT said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Well,I like it
> ...


 I agree I like the older better, though the GMT hand isn't bad.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

The older one is better looking, but to me it looks a lot like the Chronomat GMT homage to the Rolex GMT.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks like I am alone on this then.I do like the new one better


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

Roger said:


> I had an " ordinary " Orient from Roy, and it is a wonderful watch, well made and far more accurate than my Speedmaster.
> 
> Roger


 What Speedmaster have you got Roger?


----------

